# Need help Identifying Salt Water Anemone, Coral



## disbechriso (Oct 6, 2010)

I got some hand me down Salt water stuff, and i just need some help identifying a couple things.

30Gallon Bow Front
Power Head
Heater
Filter
Skimmer
Sorry to be so general but im not too sure of the specifics.

Heres a picture of the whole tank.











































I have a couple more but i will post them up later.

Thanks!


----------



## disbechriso (Oct 6, 2010)

i apologize this is posted in the wrong section!


----------



## nevets_eural (Oct 1, 2010)

huh where i come from hand me downs were always free, so if you dont want it.........


----------



## drhank (Aug 3, 2009)

The anemone, which is a beauty and your clowns love, is a Rose Bubble Tentacle Anemone (RBTA). The corals appear to be green star polyps and Devils Hand. 

A very nice tank. Enjoy!


----------



## juice44 (Oct 12, 2010)

drhank, has it right, that is a really nice anenome too


----------

